# Priority upgrade for Canada?



## kbaqua (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi guys, I've found a lot of info for US applicants upgrading to Priority. Does anyone know how to do it for Canadian applicants?

Thanks!

Timeline - We're in week 10 of waiting for a decision.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read UK Visa Information - Canada - User Pay Services.
They mention paying for priority after sending off your application, but only for non-settlement cases. So I don't know if it's possible in your case.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

I happened to run across a thread with some information about the priority application for Canadians. If you search "mcweaves" and look at the posts, you'll see they successfully managed to prioritize their application. I'll attach screenshots I took of the thread, but if you search you'll find the originals.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

I wanted to advise that I'm contacting the email in the posts I mentioned, and attempting to apply for priority service after I've already submitted my visa application. I'll let you know if I'm successful.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

If you email, use this address: UKVIFeedback.Ca at vfshelpline.com

Exactly like that (except replace 'at' with the actual symbol). If you make even one uppercase/lowercase error, you get a postmaster "not delivered" email.

Following the original advice of user *mcweaves*, this is the wording of my email:

"I have tried to pay for priority visa service using my account registered under *my email address* on *my version* browser from Canada. I thought I wasn't able to, and attended my appointment without paying.

I've been told by someone with a successful priority application after they had submitted, that I can now apply to add priority service.

I would like to pay for priority services now. Please send me the manual credit form as soon as possible so that I may add priority visa service to my Settlement Visa application GWFxxxxxxxxx. Thank you in advance.

Sincerely, 
Xxxxxxx"

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Just an update. They didn't respond to this process. Purchasing priority after biometrics is not available in Canada.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello,

I emailed them after reading this post. This is the response I received from UKVI. And I purchased the priority service today, so I sure hope it's available for Canadians!!! Otherwise, i hope they'll give me a refund.

Dear Applicant,

Thank you for your inquiry. Regarding retrospective priority a payment would need to be made online on the VFS Global website: https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/ShoppingCart. Once payment is made kindly email us the receipt as proof of payment.


Retrospective Priority Payments

We do not encourage you to purchase the priority service after you have submitted your application as it could take a minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority receipt. Once your application is located, it will be prioritized. If you do wish to purchase retrospective priority then our current average processing time for retrospective priority applications is 5 days from when your priority receipt has been linked to your application.

If you purchase the priority service at the Visa Application Center after submitting your application you must:
· Email your priority receipt to: [email protected]

· Please include the GWF Reference Number in your email.
· Please put the following in the subject line : REQUEST FOR RETROSPECTIVE PRIORITY VISA SERVICE: GWFxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Let me know if it works! If it does then I will apply.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

I still have no news, no confirmation of receipt of payment or anything! I thought throwing money at them would help, but alas...

I've emailed UKVI today to see what's going on. Will keep you posted! 

Nic2UK2015, how long have you been waiting? It seems like Canadians have the longest wait times...


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Man i was going to do that today ..already have my settlement visa in at the Toronto, VAC centre..


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

ejw07 said:


> Man i was going to do that today ..already have my settlement visa in at the Toronto, VAC centre..


Ejw07, you got the email from Sheffield saying it's ready? How long have you been waiting?


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Aquasami said:


> I still have no news, no confirmation of receipt of payment or anything! I thought throwing money at them would help, but alas...
> 
> I've emailed UKVI today to see what's going on. Will keep you posted!
> 
> Nic2UK2015, how long have you been waiting? It seems like Canadians have the longest wait times...


Hi there. I'm into week 8 of 12 weeks now. The good news is that there are only 4 more weeks left in this wait! Let me know any response you receive about your priority application. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I thought it takes 30 days as per their web site which dictates it.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Aquasami said:


> Ejw07, you got the email from Sheffield saying it's ready? How long have you been waiting?


I sent my Application Oct 22, 2015 followed up with this question

Do they have someone in Sheffield working on these or in India /pakistan..or whatever
Dear Edwin James Waddell,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xxxxxxxx) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents.

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa.


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm into week 5/6 on a priority fiancé visa at the moment and I have had Zero Communication! Not even a documents received email from Sheffield 

Its also hopeless trying to get any information out of anyone as to my documents even being there.

I have a feeling that my documents were delayed being sent from Toronto as when I called DHL they told me the only documents that were sent between the VAC center and Sheffield were at the very end of October and nothing for the 14th when we submitted everything.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Alkiira said:


> I'm into week 5/6 on a priority fiancé visa at the moment and I have had Zero Communication! Not even a documents received email from Sheffield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so terrible for you.  Have you emailed for a status update?


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> That's so terrible for you.  Have you emailed for a status update?


I just get back the generic no status update email. I finally got them to escalate my case today but I had to call the helpline to even be listened to. Hopefully someone will be able to confirm that my documents are even there.

So stressed!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

At least they will look into it now. If you weren't priority I'd say be patient, but you paid to be looked at. It makes me wonder what's going on with Canadian applicants right now. It seems there's a lull. Let us know what happens. Good luck!


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah it definitely does seem like its slowed down quite a lot! That's the risk you take when you go priority though as there is no guaranteeing that it will be processed quickly at all.

Ill keep you updated and thanks! Lets hope we all get some good luck soon


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

Alkiira said:


> I just get back the generic no status update email. I finally got them to escalate my case today but I had to call the helpline to even be listened to. Hopefully someone will be able to confirm that my documents are even there.
> 
> So stressed!


That's terrible! I'm wondering if something is going on with Canadian applicants... Could it be our new PM? Hopefully your escalation will be more fruitful than mine, because escalating my case returned a generic response. 

I still have not received confirmation of priority payment, emailed the receipt twice now. 

Good luck to you both!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Aquasami said:


> That's terrible! I'm wondering if something is going on with Canadian applicants... Could it be our new PM? Hopefully your escalation will be more fruitful than mine, because escalating my case returned a generic response.
> 
> I still have not received confirmation of priority payment, emailed the receipt twice now.
> 
> Good luck to you both!


The Canadian PM has zero to do with UK visa applications.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

nyclon said:


> The Canadian PM has zero to do with UK visa applications.


Fair enough, it was just a little joke in the midst of all this anxiety and confusion. It shan't happen again.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank goodness PMs don't have sway. Lol! I sure hope that someone gets back to you about your priority payment. Did you try calling?


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

So any word on your priority upgrade?


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> So any word on your priority upgrade?


No news yet, I'm afraid.... And it's enough to drive one crazy! Don't worry though, I promise to post here as soon as I have news. Keep strong and be patient, that's what everyone tells me anyway.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

They tell my husband and I the same, but deep down it's dang difficult. Good luck! Everything's crossed!


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I called yesterday around 11Am our time,,,,it cost 1.35£ per min, the lady by the name of P asked for my DOB,GWF number and type pf Visa, she checked and said it was processed, and she said to give it some time for them to input the information into the DB. ok so maybe a week or so..but she exxcaled a ticket for me...so i wait..


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

ejw07 said:


> I called yesterday around 11Am our time,,,,it cost 1.35£ per min, the lady by the name of P asked for my DOB,GWF number and type pf Visa, she checked and said it was processed, and she said to give it some time for them to input the information into the DB. ok so maybe a week or so..but she exxcaled a ticket for me...so i wait..


So they just told you what they already said in their email to you. What a waste of money to call them. I'm glad your visa was completed. Hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

On their site it says..30 days 100% completion rate..I wonder if that's just priority or both..
Hard not to just keep doing things and not to worry


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I am now at 30 working days since biometrics on a priority visa, something seems off but I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

Guess I was right to feel like something was off, just been informed that Sheffield have no records of my application being there and they are contacting New York Decision making centre to see if it was sent there by mistake.......

So much fun.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm at 10 weeks today, nearly 60 days. No news whatsoever... Mental and physical health taking a bad hit, what an inhumane situation. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

Alkiira said:


> Guess I was right to feel like something was off, just been informed that Sheffield have no records of my application being there and they are contacting New York Decision making centre to see if it was sent there by mistake.......
> 
> So much fun.


That's terrible! How did you find out?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

That sucks..So what about the passport... and documents.. do you have your GWF number, if its there should ask for your money back and priority right away

did you apply from Toronto..


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Alkiira said:


> Guess I was right to feel like something was off, just been informed that Sheffield have no records of my application being there and they are contacting New York Decision making centre to see if it was sent there by mistake.......
> 
> So much fun.


How awful! I'm sorry to hear it. Now that it's been discovered, I hope they find it and your visa gets sorted out right away! Sorry for your luck.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Aquasami said:


> I'm at 10 weeks today, nearly 60 days. No news whatsoever... Mental and physical health taking a bad hit, what an inhumane situation. Good luck to you guys!


It is inhumane. Canadian applications are taking too long now! I'm thinking of you guys in the wait right beside me. Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

We found out after trying to contact them for about 6 weeks, we finally got an escalation response along the lines of "we have no records of your application at the Sheffield decision making centre we will contact New York decision making centre to see if they have it.

I am hoping they can locate my files soon! Not sure if they will contact me again or I have to go chasing it.

I'm sorry that you guys are all waiting this long! Hopefully we all get some good news soon.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

well people, i got some news good hopefully, they say they have located my application processed but can't explain as to why it was not sent back to the VAC in Toronto.. ( they will investigate more) so i have created an email stating what is the ETA on this being in Toronto.... being nice to them does certainly help this is what they wrote.
Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.

We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
request for information on your visa application, which was the following
quote:

" We will investigate the reason the documents have not been dispatched to
the Visa Application Centre."


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

So hoping they will dispatch my documents...its just sitting on a desk..


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, unbelievable! What is going on there I wonder? You both have an issue with them not taking care of your applications. It's worrisome!


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

ejw07 said:


> well people, i got some news good hopefully, they say they have located my application processed but can't explain as to why it was not sent back to the VAC in Toronto.. ( they will investigate more) so i have created an email stating what is the ETA on this being in Toronto.... being nice to them does certainly help this is what they wrote.
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.
> 
> We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
> ...


Wow, what a story... At least it's somewhere and it's ready. Hope It gets to you ASAP!

I contacted UKVI today and they got back to me saying a decision was made yesterday! I'm thrilled but I hope it doesn't end up on someone's desk...
I still have no idea whether the priority upgrade was applied to my application... I guess I'll find out when the parcel arrives, and I'll post it here (to stay true to the name of this thread).

Thanks to all of you for the support and for sharing your horrible experiences. Ha! And again, good luck!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

That's great Aquasami! I hope it's good news! Did you receive their standard email saying it's done?


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> That's great Aquasami! I hope it's good news! Did you receive their standard email saying it's done?


Thanks, me too! No standard email saying it's done, just a reply saying it's been processed.

"We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made (25/11/2015). For security reasons we cannot disclose the outcome of the application by email.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents."


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

That's great! I hope I'm soon, too. I gotta be honest. The wait is mentally and emotionally grueling.


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

i'm so sorry to hear that Aquasami, i hope your papers process soon. I have yet to submit my application, and I'm freaking out because I really don't want it to take so long ( i mean, who does?) But, do you know if I can pay for priority prior to submission - even tho on the VFS website they still say it will take 15 days? I mean it's just so annoying to be without your passport for so long.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

You can pay for priority at your biometrics appointment, I believe. Do it. It's worth it. I wish I had.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> That's great! I hope I'm soon, too. I gotta be honest. The wait is mentally and emotionally grueling.


I received the email from Sheffield today! Although it hasn't been shipped yet. Don't worry, you're next. Still no word on the upgrade...
I hope we all get reunited with our loved ones for the holidays.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

Peonie123 said:


> i'm so sorry to hear that Aquasami, i hope your papers process soon. I have yet to submit my application, and I'm freaking out because I really don't want it to take so long ( i mean, who does?) But, do you know if I can pay for priority prior to submission - even tho on the VFS website they still say it will take 15 days? I mean it's just so annoying to be without your passport for so long.


Yes, absolutely get the priority service. It seems like a lots at the moment, but with the holidays coming, you won't regret it. Still unsure whether my upgrade was in fact applied. My husband suspects yes... But in any case, it was a massive hassle to do the upgrade, and not know if they received the receipt, etc... $600 is nothing for the peace of mind you'll have.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Right on!! I'm happy for you and your spouse  And I do hope I'm next!!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Alkiira said:


> We found out after trying to contact them for about 6 weeks, we finally got an escalation response along the lines of "we have no records of your application at the Sheffield decision making centre we will contact New York decision making centre to see if they have it.
> 
> I am hoping they can locate my files soon! Not sure if they will contact me again or I have to go chasing it.
> 
> I'm sorry that you guys are all waiting this long! Hopefully we all get some good news soon.


So, Alkiira, did you hear back? Did they find your application?


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello! 

Would anyone happen to know if applying priority for the Settlement visa from Vancouver is slower in receiving the visa than applying from Toronto? Because the estimated time the uk gov. website states for Vancouver is 2 months, whereas Toronto is 1 month, but that is without purchasing priority. If some could share their experiences, on this particular issue and possible offer some advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

From what I've witnessed since being on the forum (only since September), Toronto is faster than Vancouver. I think if you pay for priority at either place, your application is placed at the beginning of the queue. It doesn't guarantee you'll get your decision faster (as each application is unique), but there is a higher probability that you will. Knowing what I do since applying non-priority, I'd pay for priority every time. This is just my opinion.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, and be aware that 1 week = 5 business days. So 30 or 60 days isn't 1 or 2 months. It's 6 weeks and 12 weeks.


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> From what I've witnessed since being on the forum (only since September), Toronto is faster than Vancouver. I think if you pay for priority at either place, your application is placed at the beginning of the queue. It doesn't guarantee you'll get your decision faster (as each application is unique), but there is a higher probability that you will. Knowing what I do since applying non-priority, I'd pay for priority every time. This is just my opinion.


Thanks for the prompt reply! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> So, Alkiira, did you hear back? Did they find your application?


Yes! They found our visa eventually, it had been sent to New York by accident. 

We received a phone call from the consulate there to say that it had been processed and accepted! 

And as an addition they are processing a refund on the priority service that we paid for.

So all in all apart from the horrible wait and anxiety caused, the outcome is a huge relief! Now just have to wait for it to come back in the mail and we can book flights.

I hope that you hear about yours soon


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bravo! Finally your wait is over! I've just sent a request for Escalation and am waiting to hear back. I'm done 10 weeks now. Starting to pull hair out and feel frantic. I'll update as soon as I know.


----------



## Aquasami (Jul 8, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> Bravo! Finally your wait is over! I've just sent a request for Escalation and am waiting to hear back. I'm done 10 weeks now. Starting to pull hair out and feel frantic. I'll update as soon as I know.


Here's hoping you hear back soon!

I received my passport on Thursday (3 Dec.)! Visa accepted!!! Woohoo!

It seems as though my application was never upgraded to Priority. So I'm starting to chase up for a refund. Otherwise, flight booked, spouse happy, all is well!

***Conclusion: Priority UPGRADE for Canada is NOT advisable. I strongly encourage folk to purchase priority service at the time of application, if you can afford it. Otherwise, you have to hunker down and wait. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Aquasami said:


> nic2uk2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo! Finally your wait is over! I've just sent a request for Escalation and am waiting to hear back. I'm done 10 weeks now. Starting to pull hair out and feel frantic. I'll update as soon as I know.
> ...


You must be so excited to be together!! 

Great advice about when to purchase priority. Let us know if you get a discount.


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

I just received a response to my status request saying the application has been processed. In haven't received the standard email advising it's being shipped. I suspect that email will come next week and the package a few days after. I really hope it's a positive result. I'll let you know!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mine is being shipped and there's no refund of IHS fees! I'm so optimistic!!! I'll report back once I have it in my hands!


----------



## Alkiira (Sep 29, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> Mine is being shipped and there's no refund of IHS fees! I'm so optimistic!!! I'll report back once I have it in my hands!


I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

My visa application was successful! YES!!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

nic2uk2015 said:


> My visa application was successful! YES!!!!


Great news!


----------



## fpatel10 (Jun 10, 2016)

anyone have any updates regarding upgrading through priority from Canada?


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

You must apply for priority when you submit your application at the biometrics appointment. In Canada you cannot do it after that time.


----------



## Anxious_ (Mar 23, 2016)

fpatel10 said:


> anyone have any updates regarding upgrading through priority from Canada?


I had my biometrics at the toronto VAC on the 6th paid for priority and reciveed my visa on the 9th


----------



## fpatel10 (Jun 10, 2016)

Anxious_ said:


> I had my biometrics at the toronto VAC on the 6th paid for priority and reciveed my visa on the 9th


I wish we had did priorty. Have been waiting for 5 weeks now and stil no update. 
what does one if they need their passport ASAP? Is there any way to make the process faster?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you ask for your passport back, your application will be withdrawn and you lose your fees (except health surcharge). There is nothing you can do, though you can ask for progress update by contacting UKVI. https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------

